# 2013 MTD 13AX915T001 Fuse?



## louiewilmot955 (Sep 29, 2011)

I have a 2013 MTD 22 hp kohler engine. Have fresh battery,, power to the solenoid but have no juice to the ignition switch. Can not find a wiring diagram, is there a fuse from the solenoid to the switch?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

There should be one ,in the red wire from the switch,to the solenoid. It will be a yellow ,20amp fuse . When you click on this link,you will see a green box"select assembly".Click on it,and then click "electrical diagrams" .
http://www.mtdparts.com/equipment/mtdparts/yard-man-riding-mower-13ax915t001?tabView=diagrams


----------



## louiewilmot955 (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks for the help. Fuse was part of the splice pack next to the solenoid and positioned so I could not see thee fuse. Again, thanks


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Anytime,my friend !


----------

